# Quality paint for kitchen cabinets



## Matt Olson (8 mo ago)

can anyone help me about kitchen cabinet painting i have no idea and my home kitchen looks so odd? suggest me good quality paints


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, Matt. What part of the world are you in ? PHOTOS of _YOUR_ kitchen would help a lot.
your location and paints available in that area coupled with the atmospheric conditions would determine what paint to use and application methods.
if you are in Canada, I would suggest contacting New Tone Painting, they can tell you what paint to use for your area.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Matt.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Matt, welcome to the forum


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Would you be spraying the cabinets?


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

I believe cabinet companies spray catalyzed lacquer. I could be mistaken, but I don't think it matters where the cabinets reside. I've used some from Sherwin Williams, but couldn't get it in the regular paint store. They have an industrial supply in Seattle (I live in Washington State). I got it there. You can't brush this stuff. You can only spray it. Also, you need a good respirator. Catalyzed lacquers can be tough on the lungs. You need good equipment and a means to ventilate and filter the air. Wherever you paint, the area must be scrupulously clean. Even an HVLP gun will whip dust, if there is any in the vicinity. 

You will want to get what is called "precat" lacquer. The paint company adds the catalyst when they mix the color. I believe Sherwin Williams has a 4 month pot life after catalyzation. Since I don't spray it regularly, I keep a bottle of catalyst on hand and catalyze my own as needed.


----------

